# What Are You Feeding?



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Currently, we are feeding DVP's Natural Balance Duck & Potato formula. We switch formulas periodically to offer some change to their diet.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Im feeding Diamond Naturals lamb and rice formula.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i feed raw. lots of different meats and vegies


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Innova EVO


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Innova regular


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice...and raw meat & eggs


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

During the off season we feed Diamond Maintenance with raw. During season we feed Lamb and Rice with heavy RAW.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

diamond maintanance


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

natural choice senior,raw,and life science......


----------



## timbojones (Jan 8, 2007)

ekanuba lamb&rice


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We are using Achive active but as soon as Chalice starts wieght pulling I'm going to use the performance.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Just switched over to Merrick's Wilderness Blend!


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

I currently feed a 50% raw diet ( in evening ) with Eukaneuba performance formula kibble in the morning, topped with Nupro supplement, to the dogs that are showing. Dogs not showing get Diamond Performance only.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im just curious why you do 50 % raw and not all raw


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

The kibble adds the fiber to keep stools a good consistency, as well as helping to make sure they are getting all the vitamins they need, it's also easier to mix the Nupro into. I don't have the time to cook and mix veggies and beet pulp etc. And meat alone is not sufficient. So I improvise


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

just wondering thanks for replying


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

oh yeah i forgot to ask how many mouths are you feeding staff?


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

11 right now. I had 12 but just placed one young bitch today in her " forever " home. I had kept 3 bitches from a 2005 litter and she didn't end up being show quality. Always a dissapointment, but part of the process of trying to better your bloodline.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> I currently feed a 50% raw diet ( in evening ) with Eukaneuba performance formula kibble in the morning, topped with Nupro supplement, to the dogs that are showing. Dogs not showing get Diamond Performance only.


That's what I used to do (Half & half), but it became a bit hard to keep up with (I constantly have rescue dogs coming and going, and basic kibble was easier on them and me).


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

Like I said, dogs not showing get kibble only. Your right, it is easier. I usually have no more than three getting ready for shows at one time ( my SUV can't fit more than that! LOL! ) so it's not too bad. There is a local supermarket here that runs specials on leg quarters often so I stock up when they do. At $2.99 for 10 lbs, it actually costs less than the kibble, but it makes oh-so-much difference in their muscle and coats. I see the results after only a couple of weeks.

I have found a place in Raleigh that sells "Solid Gold". But it is sooooo expensive. I don't know anyone who has tried it so I'm loathe to spend that kind of money. I have one dog I'll be campaigning towards a national ranking this year ( I hope) and I would buy it for him if I was sure it would make him look awesome.

Has anyone out there tried it??


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Solid Gold Barking At The Moon.Thats the one for performance dogs. If so I've heard good things about it. Or Solid Gold Mmillennia for sports/performance?
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=892&cat=8
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=305&cat=4


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

They have so many different kinds with different names it's hard to remember which one was which. I would not mind paying the price if I was only going to feed it to one of the dogs and it really did make a difference. My bloodlines seem to carry more coat than others I've seen. Even in summer, their coats are smooth and shiny, but not nearly so fine as some of my fellow exhibitor's dogs. It was through asking them that I started feeding the raw/eukaneuba combo. It makes a big differenc,But I still don't have coats like theirs!


----------



## Pikalo-Tre (Feb 6, 2007)

Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice large breed for puppy


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> They have so many different kinds with different names it's hard to remember which one was which. I would not mind paying the price if I was only going to feed it to one of the dogs and it really did make a difference. My bloodlines seem to carry more coat than others I've seen. Even in summer, their coats are smooth and shiny, but not nearly so fine as some of my fellow exhibitor's dogs. It was through asking them that I started feeding the raw/eukaneuba combo. It makes a big differenc,But I still don't have coats like theirs!


what lines do you run?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I feed Solid Gold Mllinium when Mikado was having all his allergies. I would have to say that he did look very nice on it but the cost was terrible. 30.00 for 15#. I fed this for 2yrs then I decided to see if Mikado could eat wheat and corn so I swiched him to Diamond he did just fine. I didn't notice any differance in his coat or stools.


----------



## InlandEmpireDave (Feb 18, 2007)

ok like i said in my 1st post i am new to having dogs as pets let alone pitbulls.
they left me with nutro puppy large breed. and for the older dog pedigree

so is it safe for the dogs to eat raw chicken? please let me know whats the best for the dogs again i am new to this and have been reading up on caring for them the past 2 days. any advice will be helpful


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes it is safe to feed raw chicken. How old a dog are we talking about? I think that I would find a good food that you can afford and that is available for a puppy. If it is an older dog and you are starting on weight pulling or conditioning then I would go the raw route.


----------



## InlandEmpireDave (Feb 18, 2007)

oh yeah sorry i am new to the forums. i have 3 dogs 2 are puppies 8 weeks and 20 weeks, and the oldest 1 is 3 years. im guessing the older one would eat the raw food? she is skinny. OH the lady at the pet store told me chicken bones and pork bones are bad for the dogs.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yes it is safe to feed raw chicken. How old a dog are we talking about? I think that I would find a good food that you can afford and that is available for a puppy. If it is an older dog and you are starting on weight pulling or conditioning then I would go the raw route.


i would go the raw route regardless of a competition dog or a house pet.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

InlandEmpireDave said:


> oh yeah sorry i am new to the forums. i have 3 dogs 2 are puppies 8 weeks and 20 weeks, and the oldest 1 is 3 years. im guessing the older one would eat the raw food? she is skinny. OH the lady at the pet store told me chicken bones and pork bones are bad for the dogs.


COOKED bones are bad for dogs, they splinter easily. if you decide to go the raw route make sure you do your homework.


----------



## DntBh8n (Oct 4, 2006)

Nutro Rice and Lamb formula. Thats al I have ever used. Before I swithced every 50lbs but know I stay with the same kind of food


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*message for Wheezie*

Sorry Wheezie, I've been out of town for the weekend. I started my kennel with a foundation male I purchased from Gaff Kennels. I leased bitches from Pam Perdue @ Blue Chip Farms, And am now bringing in Storytime as an outcross.I am also going to be breeding back into the Sierra side of my Gaff pedigrees later. If you'd like you can check out my site and pedigrees at:www.wonderlandamstaffs.com.

I went back to the store that had Solid Gold but they didn't have either one of the performance formula's that were suggested earlier. I guess I'll keep looking around!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> I went back to the store that had Solid Gold but they didn't have either one of the performance formula's that were suggested earlier. I guess I'll keep looking around!


JB Pets Wholesale has Solid Gold. They don't charge extra(just the normal S&h) for heavy items(food, crates,beds, etc). So maybe you might want to look into that. 
http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/category.asp?catalog_name=JBWholesale&category_name=DogFood&page=1


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> JB Pets Wholesale has Solid Gold. They don't charge extra(just the normal S&h) for heavy items(food, crates,beds, etc). So maybe you might want to look into that.
> http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/category.asp?catalog_name=JBWholesale&category_name=DogFood&page=1


WOW  dat's some pricey food. The ingredients look good, but the price is outrageous. The "barking at the moon" line has too much protein (42%) and the others are low IMO. Can you suggest another grain free food that most commoners can afford?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> WOW  dat's some pricey food. The ingredients look good, but the price is outrageous. The "barking at the moon" line has too much protein (42%) and the others are low IMO. Can you suggest another grain free food that most commoners can afford?


Yes it is. I feed Merricks and thats about $45-$50 for a 30lb bag!...Barking at the moon is for performance/working dogs thats why it has so much protein in it. Ummm.. here's a list of dog food's and reviews you could look through for a grain free food. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Mr. Showstopper (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Diet*

Well, when we first got our dog 6 weeks ago I knew very little about the different dog foods, so naturally I went with the cheapest one, Purina One. But later that week while at the Vet, he asked what we where feeding him and he recommended Hill's science diet or Royal Canin, because pedigree and purina where at the bottom in terms of quality. So I went with hill's lamb meal and rice for large breed puppy, thinking it was the best. I was laso considering kirkland puppy food, but since it wasn't recomended I wasn't sure I should go with it. Finally, I decided I would get the best i could afford and stick with hill's. But then I went to dogfoodanalysis.com and much to my dismay it only has a 1 star rating. I couldn't believe it. And kirkland puppy has a 3 star rating. I can get 20lbs of kirkland for 8.99 as opposed to 35lbs of hills for 34.99. Also earlier this week I introduced kirkland chicken and rice canned food. He loves it. I'm thinking about trying timberwolves organic lamb barley and apples once he's a year. I believe it has a 5 star rating.


----------



## princessreese (Mar 7, 2007)

I feed Chico . puppy chow. It is cheap but, seems 2 be doing the job . He is growing good. Once a day i mix kibble with lamb & rice can.I also give him left over steak, Chicken(cooked)No bones. I never give him wet food and left over in the same day.


----------



## el jefe (Mar 5, 2007)

i feed my dog purina pro plan puppy formula chicken and rice....i have gotten so many compliments on his coat....and it has a 1 star rating so i guess it all depends on the dog. if financially i could aford some of the other expensive dog foods i would try them out... but as of right now i am happy with the one i use


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

I Got Raw W/ Veggies


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> Like I said, dogs not showing get kibble only. Your right, it is easier. I usually have no more than three getting ready for shows at one time ( my SUV can't fit more than that! LOL! ) so it's not too bad. There is a local supermarket here that runs specials on leg quarters often so I stock up when they do. At $2.99 for 10 lbs, it actually costs less than the kibble, but it makes oh-so-much difference in their muscle and coats. I see the results after only a couple of weeks.
> 
> I have found a place in Raleigh that sells "Solid Gold". But it is sooooo expensive. I don't know anyone who has tried it so I'm loathe to spend that kind of money. I have one dog I'll be campaigning towards a national ranking this year ( I hope) and I would buy it for him if I was sure it would make him look awesome.
> 
> Has anyone out there tried it??


What Age do you start feeding Raw and Prep'ing or Shows ?


----------



## tori (Apr 9, 2007)

I feed Diamond Naturals . Both of my dogs look good on it , and seem to do well.


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

I feed them Nutro Lamb and Rice Large Breed, everything else gives them them the runs. I was reading alot of posts regarding a raw diet. Is that better then dry food? One of my dogs has really bad allergies, so Lamb and Rice was what the vet recommended, but her allergies are still on and off. Would raw food be good for house dogs? I heard that feeding dogs raw meat can make them more aggressive, is that true????


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

*raw diets*

I wanted to start encorporating more raw foods into their diet, but wanted to get some suggestions and ideas.

I am switching dry food to diamond maintaince
so what are things I can add and what amounts?


----------



## cbow (Feb 14, 2007)

Canidae and raw.


----------



## zamora209 (Dec 12, 2006)

I feed my dogs this http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=23&cat=allI used to feed them Puppy chow,But ever since I switched them,I see a big improvment on both of their coats.Sadly,I will be broke by next month if I continue buying Nutro max


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

natdidier said:


> I feed them Nutro Lamb and Rice Large Breed, everything else gives them them the runs. I was reading alot of posts regarding a raw diet. Is that better then dry food? One of my dogs has really bad allergies, so Lamb and Rice was what the vet recommended, but her allergies are still on and off. Would raw food be good for house dogs? I heard that feeding dogs raw meat can make them more aggressive, is that true????


No it doesnt make them aggressive. Just a myth. Yup I give my house dog Legend raw as a snack...On another forum they were saying raw can help for dogs with allergy's, hot spots, and a couple other things.


----------



## $HAWNY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am feeding Pro Plan large breed puppy


----------

